# Yote or fox den?



## OEFvet08 (Nov 22, 2015)

Came across this on my property today. I am very new to predator hunting and trapping. I have seen fox and hear coyotes almost every night, so I know both animals are out there. I need some help from you veteran predator hunters out there!!! Thank you.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Put a trail cam on it. ;-)


----------

